# Walter Kelley



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I just wanted to warn anyone shopping on line that the walter kelley prices on line are in several cases lower than in their new 2011 catalog.

I wanted a shipping quote for 10 inner covers and 10 solid bases.
The quote had the inner covers at $90 (on line it was $70) The 10 bases were only about $16 (total) more expensive.

The real kicker was $130 to ship.
Guess I am going to be firing up the table saw.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

We have bin thinking the same. I get my frames from bushy mountion but they have a place only 60 miles away cheap for shipping. Went to Dillsburg,Pa 2/12/11 to pick up a Vintage Delta Homecraft 8" table saw 4" jointer combo with scroll saw peice( the saw and jointer are made of cast iron). Perfect for repair and making equipment. Best part only paid 125 plus 50 in gas and I am the second owner first owner was a woodshop teacher he needed more room in his shop:applause:. Have seen these go from 400 to 800 depending on were it was and shipping.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I have a note about the online shipping.

They don't tell you at the time of purchase what the shipping cost will be. So I'm sitting here wondering if I have enough money in the account or am I going to get blown out of the water by the actual shipping cost when it comes through. I hope their 'estimate' was an overestimate.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

the web site shipping quote is messed up. There shipping cost are resonable.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ithink it says on their home page that the shipping calulator is not working....


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

call them up.

Kelley gives very good service over the phone and will give you the correct value on the shipping.

Always get stuff from them within 5 days and they do not ask for extra $$ to get it out within a reasonable time.

Even though they are not always the cheapest, their customer service is the best and if they have a needed item I go to them first.


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

I just received a shipment from Kelly's. I bought 50 unassembled frames for brood boxes and 50 sheets of wax foundation. Total weight was 30 lbs. Total shipping was $17.85 It was just a little less than the shipping table found in their catalogue. I was pleased with the service.

Dave


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

their new style frames are awsome&I was disgruntled about a situation that they QUICKLY fixed&their original offer to relevate the situation would have been a LOT more costly than the amount I was disgruntled over.I told them&we came to a fair agreement


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Have always had great customer service from Kelley, but I call orders in so do not have internet ordering experience. And I'd like to add an "awesome" vote to the new style slip-in frame - so easy and quick!!!


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Recently made a pretty big order via web/internet. Not a problem or hitch, everything came packaged nicely and in a timely manner.


----------



## forrestcav (Apr 18, 2011)

thoght i'd put my .02 in on walter kelly. I made myfirst order with them this spring. My mentor recommended them, as he's used them for years. I looked on line, then called as their news letter in march offered 15 percent off and I wanted to make sure I got it. The lady I spoke to was knowledge and helpful.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

The only thing I have owned from them was an Extractor which was far better quality then any other of comparable size. I do think most of their products are over priced in general so I haven't ever ordered any equipment from them. I mostly deal with mann lake, though I am starting to spend more money with betterbee because they are local to me now.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Just to be clear, the $130 shipping was the over the phone quote. I ended up going with Mann Lake for the free shipping. When it comes to $$ I am pretty tight and always look for the best deals.


----------



## frostygoat (Jun 3, 2008)

I give them kudos for professionalism. Just bought some queens from them and was very pleased with their service. I could have found cheaper queens, but for me its worth a couple extra bucks to know you're dealing with upstanding people. Less goes wrong.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Since I'm in the distribution business and have a fair amount of knowledge about shipping cost and I am also located in Kentucky about 70 miles from WT Kelley I think that maybe I should point out that Snohomish is around 2400 miles from Clarkson and woodenware is very heavy so I dont think $130 is an unreasonable amount for shipping.It would seem that with all of the bee business on the west coast that there would be a bunch of suppliers closer to your neighborhood where the distance wouldnt be so great therefore the shipping would be cheaper.I use a lot of Kelley stuff but I just ride down and pick it up.Even though they are only 70 miles away I still build my own bottom boards/inner covers and lots of other things myself because its cheaper(or I'm cheap)and I enjoy building stuff.My guess would be that anybody on the east coast that you would order from would have about the same freight costs.


----------



## big joe (May 8, 2011)

i have had only good experiances wth kellys


----------

